# Flight 93



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

How many of you watched the movie Flight 93 on A&E the other night? Without question there was a little Hollywood to fill in the gaps but I thought it was very moving and well done.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I refused to watch it as for the same reason I have never seen 'Black Hawk Down' or the 'Passion of the Christ'. I don't like it when 'Holy-Weird' changes facts and covers the 'adlib' they do by the statement, "Based on Actual Events". Things like these two movies are personal for me. Guess what? Micky's 'Steam Boat Adventures' were 'based on actual events' too...somebody took a steam boat down a river somewhere.

Just my .02


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I didn't watch the actual movie because I was completely turned off by the marketing tricks from A&E.

They played for days before it, non-stop commentary on 9/11: How the buildings fell, the last 102 minutes of the buildings, etc., etc... I think I counted 3 shows in one night all back to back regarding 9/11. During commercials, what was the very first commercial you would see? A preview for the Flight 93 movie of course.

Really felt like the days leading up to UFC Fight Night Live or something where they play all the hype days before, just to get a bigger viewer rating for the actual fight...9/11 IMO is NOT something you do that with.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Watched it and was moved by it, anything to keep the threat top of the mind is good. People need to stay awake.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I watched it and agree with Gohon and 4Curl it was very moving and I wish they would play more stuff on TV about 9-11 it's sometimes hard to realize that were in a war when you are not involved, Me myself go on my everyday things like nothing happened, but something did happen and we should all remember the innocent people that died and the soldiers that are fighting for the great nation of The USA, and the events of 9-11 are the reason why. Don't ever forget 9-11.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What I liked about the movie was there were no action hero body slams. No one was actually portrayed as a super villain or super hero, no Steven Segal junk added. It was simply a plane full of passengers that came to realize they were going to die and decided to change the ending the hijackers had planned. Heroic they were but not in the typical Hollywood fashion. It was strictly based on the human emotion as the events occurred and if anything was highlighted it was the confusion that ensued. For the most part the entire movie was based and portrayed on the cell phone calls from the passengers and ground controller communications. As mentioned there was naturally some guess work inserted as to some of the scenes on the plane but all in all I thought it was very well done and worth watching.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I hope that some of you here know what I meant by what I posted. I meant no slam or slap at anybody or anything directly. Some of you know my back ground personally and professionally. Thats where my personal conviction's come from...know what I mean?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

SFC Rude said:


> I hope that some of you here know what I meant by what I posted. I meant no slam or slap at anybody or anything directly. Some of you know my back ground personally and professionally. Thats where my personal conviction's come from...know what I mean?


Absolutely fine SFC. We are all on the same page, no doubt.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

SFC Rude said:


> I hope that some of you here know what I meant by what I posted. I meant no slam or slap at anybody or anything directly. Some of you know my back ground personally and professionally. Thats where my personal conviction's come from...know what I mean?


No problem here SFC rude, I like to stick to my guns when theres a issue just like you, thats what great about this forum as long as we all act like adults and i know everybody has a point. :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I watched it with my wife the other night and I thought it was a fine movie. That should be showed in schools so kids can see what people sacrificed that day.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Every time I see something about that particular incident, I put myself in the place of a passenger and wonder what I would do. 
It is too bad that the terrorists on all three of the ill fated flights didnt get taken down and pitched out of the plane so they could think about things for a minute or two on the way down.

The thing that people have to realize about terrorism is that it is not the act that they do which produces the damage, it is the fear of the act and how it disturbs the public. "Terrorism"

I sometimes wonder if by playing and rehashing the acts, the media isn't aiding terrorism somewhat by compounding the "terror". Great for ratings but a delicate subject nontheless.

We must be vigilant, we must be prepared, we must'nt forget but some of the fear that the media spreads for the sake of ratings may be just what osama and the boys want.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bert, another way to look at it is fear also produces anger and resolve. If we try to brush all fear away by not having constant reminders we become complacent and that results in even greater fear when the next hit occurs.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

SFC Rude, Black Hawk Down was done very well. That movie has been as close to "real" Army Tactics, with the gov't dictating how and when things should take place. You should be proud to watch that movie for some of our ARMY RANGERS gave their life doing their job. Just a shame some of our government officials had to step in and make the decisions instead of our field officers. It would have been done a lot better, trust me.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have no doubt that it was done well and sometimes that stuff is factual. I guess that I have seen with my own eye's, smelt with my own nose, and tasted with my own mouth how death, war, battle, etc...is and I have no want to watch real world issues on the theater or movies on my TV. I am not ignorant of issue's nor am I omni-complacent. I love 'war' movies and entertaining movies but the other stuff is too close to home in my mind. I might not be making since at all and just confusing people more. I do not have the blinders on, I am not mis-guided or mis-led. I am not lulled by a false since of security under the vail of our flag waving patriotic politically correct nation, I just have my own thought process. Those movies are just a little to hard to digest on a personal level. I am sure some of you know what I mean.

Anyways, I'm done. Have a great and fantastic day!

David


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

A big thanx goes out to your service, we need more individuals such as yourself. I am glad you made it back home. 
I was just saying that Black Hawk Down was done very well, not questioning why you don't watch'em.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

SFC Rude said:


> I hope that some of you here know what I meant by what I posted. I meant no slam or slap at anybody or anything directly. Some of you know my back ground personally and professionally. Thats where my personal conviction's come from...know what I mean?


I know what you are saying but on a different level. Same feeling when I was a firefighter and 1st responder. Once you live horror in real life, its hard to get into watching it on tv. Also the same with my father, after all these years he still really wont talk about WW2.

Thanks for what you have done for us and our country


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I do like to watch TNT, TCM, ect...on like memorial day and vet's day. Every year the Germans build those big guns on the hill and every year we go blow them up again...he he he

I mean, Big Red One, Guns of Navarone, all the John Wayne movies and Squint Eastwood, Bridge to far, Bridge over river Kewi, these are classic's that I never miss. I just put it on the same channel for three days and watch them till I fall asleep. Then I wake up and keep watching them. God have mercy on the person that takes the remote and changes the channel while I was 'resting my eye's'! I really enjoy these old ones!


----------

